# Grape Fruit Wood



## armbml (Apr 16, 2017)

Has anyone used Grapefruit wood for smoking? I trimmed my grapefruit tree and the wood is dry. Any suggestions? Thanks Brian


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes I use all kinds of citrus tree wood.

They all work great.

Al


----------

